# RSL BB unwanted noize...



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

equipped with SR campy, Am I the only one having unwanted noise, especially off the saddle when the climb is 7 plus%.
Crank ceramic cult bearings are new, the problem doesn't come from the wheels (I tried another pair), nor the pedals (I tried another pair)...
so what is it? thank you for your imput.


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

Well after checkin' everything, I pulled the cups out, regreased them, noize is gone so far.... I'm however considering the AX Morpheus crank comined with the PF30 Chris King.
I'll check the crankset choice at the Eurobike in less than 2 months now...


----------

